
Covid-19 may cause prolonged gut infection–stool may test pos/resp sample neg - bookofjoe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-07/covid-19-patients-may-have-prolonged-gut-infection-study-finds
======
bookofjoe
>Evidence for Gastrointestinal Infection of SARS-CoV-2 (full paper)

[https://www.gastrojournal.org/action/showPdf?pii=S0016-5085%...](https://www.gastrojournal.org/action/showPdf?pii=S0016-5085%2820%2930282-1)

